

Play 2.1 Unveiling new Scala Json API Part2 : Writes/Format combinators - mandubian
http://mandubian.com/2012/10/01/unveiling-play-2-dot-1-json-api-part2-writes-format-combinators/

======
trung_pham
What about Java?

